# L245DT Hydraulics



## mylilfishinbud (May 5, 2009)

I purchased a L245DT at an auction earlier this year. The meter reads 775 hours but now not convinced that is correct. I have been working on this thing since I bought it. Just completey rebuilt the front left differential, now this week the water pump. I do have two more items thought some of you could help with. 

1. This tractor has the front bucket. It raises fine, the bucket turns in and out fine but when I lower the bucket the engine boggs down and dies if I don't give it the gas. I have already pulled the hydraulic screen out near the rear bottom of the tractor and it is clean. Any ideas other than something wrong with the hydraulic valve?

2. The other item is this, when I put the tractor in reverse it also boggs the engine down. I notice it much more when it is in HI range.  I thought it may be the brakes dragging but being that they are wet brakes I was not too convinced. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

*L245DT*

Just beneath the seat, between your legs, is a knob which adjusts hydraulic system operation. If this has been inadvertently closed down to much everything will operate sluggish.

As to the loader I would kneed to know the model number to look at the parts diagram and see if I could offer some advice.


----------

